# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  prijedlog Zakona o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji 2012

## tetadoktor

http://www.miz.hr/ministarstvo/zakon...utoj_oplodnji2

----------


## mama courage

ovu 2 na kraju linka treba izbaciti.

----------


## Margot

TRIBINA: Prijedlog zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji

https://fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net...89192320_n.jpg

Domski odbor studentskog doma Cvjetno naselje organizira tribinu na temu: *Prijedlog zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji.* 
 Tribina će se održati u *četvrtak, 24. svibnja 2012., u 20 sati*.
 Mjesto održavanja tribine je* Studentski dom "Cvjetno naselje" -* *kongresna dvorana (4. paviljon)**, Odranska 8, Zagreb.*


 U javnoj raspravi sudjelovat će:
 - *prof. Aleksandra Korać Graovac*,
- *dr. Albert Despot* i
-* prof.dr. Renato Bauman*, predstavnik Ministarstva zdravlja.



http://www.zkhs.hr/index.php?option=...esti&Itemid=10
izvor:

----------

